

Show HN: Bitcoin Piggy Bank - yayitswei
http://bpiggy.com

======
yayitswei
I wanted a simple way to show friends how to use Bitcoins. Entering an email
gets you a single address and a fun animation when you deposit. Withdraws are
confirmed by email. Currently the only withdraw method is Amazon credits, but
I plan to add more if there’s interest.

